#  Krankheiten >   Entzündung im Gehirn >

## Sabrina24

hallo micha und alle anderen, 
nun frage ich hier mal da man im hashiforum mir das nicht so recht beantworten kann bzw. konnte. 
als hashi 01 bei mir ausbrach stellte man eine entzündung in der linken gehirnhälfte fest. man sah es im mrt und das eeg wies auch linksbetone unregelmäßigkeiten auf. da ja in der linken gehirnhälfte sowohl das sprachzentrum als auch die motorik sitzt und ich mit beidem, vor allem bei schüben probleme habe würd mich interessieren: 
- hat es nen bestimmten grund das die entzündung aufgetreten ist oder kam das einfach so wie ein wetterumschwung, was ist da passiert? 
- bleibt die entzündung oder verschwindet die irgenwann wieder? 
- hat das hirn an der entzündeten stelle nun einen "schaden"? 
ich kämpfe täglich mit sprachproblemen sowohl an der aussprache happerts als auch an der wortfindung. bei schüben ist das ganz extrem. auch ist da dann meine rechte körperhälfte pelzig, wie taub. außerdem besteht sei dem ich sag mal missempfindung. wenn ich über die rechte und linke körperhälfte streiche ist es rechts schwächer als links. bei schüben fällt meine motorik fast komplett aus also ich ziehe das rechte bein hinter mir her bewege mich so lahm wie ne schnecke usw. 
und jemand ne idee? 
grüße

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sabrina 
Warst du mit deinen Symptomen eigentlich mal bei einem Neurologen?
Ich denke, dass wäre für dich die beste Anlaufstelle. 
Vielleicht kann er dir bei deinen Symptomen ja helfen. 
Bei Entzündungen kann es zum Austritt von Plasma aus den Gefäßen kommen, was zu einem Ödem (Schwellung) führt.
Dieses Ödem engt dann das umliegende Gewebe ein und führt damit zu Ausfallerscheinungen.
Bleibende Schäden hängen extrem davon ab, wie stark das umliegende Gewebe eingeengt und somit von einer ausreichenden Versorgung abgeschnitten wird, und wie lange dieser Zustand andauert. 
Wenn du schon so lange mit den gleichen Symptomen zu kämpfen hast, spricht einiges dafür, dass dort ein Schaden entstanden ist. 
Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall wärmstens ans Herz legen, dich einmal bei einem guten Neurologen vorzustellen. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Sabrina24

hi micha 
meine fresse jetzt machst mir aber angst. keine sau ( auf gut deutsch gesagt) hat sich je darum gekümmert. haben sämtliche sch... mit mir angestellt und mich entlassen mit der diagnose ich soll zum psychiater. damals war ich beim neurologen und er sah ja aufm eeg das es nicht ok ist und steckte mich ins kh auf die neurologische. das hat die alle nicht gejuckt. ich hab heut noch schäden von der lumbalpunktion. wenn ich schon 2 sek. falsch sitze schläft mir ab mitte vom rücken alles abwärts ein!!!!!!! auch wenn ich meine rechte hand falsch halte wird die sehr schnell eiskalt gut ok hab da auch ne chronische sehnenscheidenentzündung dennoch juckt es keine sau. meine unterarme schlafen in der nacht ein, ich spüre sie nicht als hätte ich keine, ok das ist ja auch ein uf zeichen in der ich mich wohl grad wieder befinde. 
weißt du bin seit dem damals auf ärzte nicht mehr all zu gut zu sprechen. ich will das nicht mehr durchmachen das war die reinste qual. die haben mich wirklich gequält dort und nur gemeint sie wüssten nicht was ich habe könnte ms sein oder gehirntumor, blutgerinsel, hirnblutung und ließen das alles einfach so stehn. selbst meine HA war da keine hilfe. sie ließ es auch so stehn und erzählte (oder wusste es selbst nicht) das ich hashi habe. habs erst nach 5 jahren selbst raus gefunden und durch nen endo bestätigt bekommen. ich hätte mir vieles ersparen können.  
selbst sonos vom abdomen waren der knüller. sahen das meine gallenblase nicht da ist aber egal. erst der endo jetzt schickte mich zum mrt und dies bestätigte das ich gar keine habe. 
nix für ungut aber du wirst wohl nachvollziehen können das man nach all dem wohl etwas nen ich sag mal vorsichtig hass auf ärtze hat. ich meine nicht allgemein und wenn ich nen neuen arzt kennen lerne hasse ich ihn nicht sofort aber naja.  
grüße

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Sabrina! 
Suche Dir einen netten und kompetenten Neurologen und Du wirst eine Erklärung und sicherlich auch eine Behandlung (Tabletten etc.) für Deine Symptome bekommen.  
Deinen Ärztehass solltest Du etwas hinten anstellen, denn auf Dauer kann es so doch nicht weitergehen, oder? Bist Du denn mit dem Hashimoto richtig eingestellt? 
Nimm es in Angriff und Du wirst sehen, nicht alle Ärzte quälen einen oder sind unfreundlich oder was auch immer! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Sabrina24

hi andrea 
ich sagte doch ich hasse nicht alle ärzte! aber verständlich das ich nicht mehr all zu gut auf die zu sprechen sind nach dem was sie mir angetan haben oder?  
es gibt neben hashi noch andere baustellen bei denen ich nicht recht weiß wie ich vorgehen soll und die ärzte leider auch keine große hilfe sind. was hashi an sich betrifft rutsche ich grad wieder in uf, neue werte kriege ich morgen. die einstellung nehme ich selbst in die hand weil meine HA keine ahnung von hat wie ich das so empfinde. arztwechsel hab ich auch schon probiert hat nicht geklappt wollt mich in ne psychosomatische klinik stecken weil ich sagte mein bz stimmt nicht und was war? bin zurück zum alten HA und ich hab ne IR!! lässt halt meine wut steigen. von meinem HA erwarte ich nicht viel. ich will nur be´s und rezepte für lt. und genau beides kriege ich wann immer ich will daher hab ich auch nicht groß lust mir nen neuen zu suchen der alles komplizierter macht. 
natürlich sind nicht alle ärzte so, denk den endo den ich erwischt hab scheint ganz gut zu sein  :Smiley:  
grüße

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Sabrina! 
Ich will Dich nicht belehren oder so was in der Richtung, aber einen Hashimoto "selbst" einzustellen finde ich nicht richtig! Was sagt denn Dein Endokrinologe zu dieser Sache mit der Tabletten-Einstellung?? 
Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wenn er es weiß, daß er nichts unternimmt!  
Mit einem Hashimoto ist nicht zu spaßen und er sollte soweit es irgendwie geht, von einem Facharzt unter ständiger Kontrolle stehen!!! 
Es ist bestimmt auch für Deine anderen "Baustellen" im Körper nicht optimal, wenn Du nach Gefühl die Dosierung von L-Thyroxin vornimmst! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Sabrina24

hi 
oh nein da hast du mich missverstanden. ich mache schon immer neue werte und verändere nicht die dosis nach lust und laune. ich meine das so ich weiß wann eine uf vorhanden ist. denn ich hab gelernt das werte in der norm nicht immer heißen müssen das alles ok ist. ich weiß wie die werte sein müssen, wo sich die mehrzahl der hashis wohl fühlt, und an denen orientiere ich mich. die werte zählen nicht so lange das befinden nicht stimmt. erst wenn das befinden stimmt ist man gut eingestellt. ich habe erst dieses jahr februar erfahren das ich hashi habe und hab erst 1 mal gesteigert in absprache mit einem arzt. wenn meine werte morgen wieder uf sagen - so wie ich mich auch grad fühle - und doc meint nö dann ist mir das egal was sie sagt dann steigere ich einfach. ICH muss damit leben nicht sie. was hashi betrifft haben wir patienten mehr erfahrung als die ärzte und fast so viel kompetenz!  
ich weiß wie die baustellen mit hashi zusammenhängen und weiß was gut ist und was nicht. ich weiß was ich mit ner dosisveränderung bezüglich der anderen baustellen anstellen kann. keine sorge bin da nicht unerfahren drin. natürlich gibts auch dinge die ich nicht weiß oder noch lernen muss. ich hab so viel die letzten monate gelernt da ich weiß was ich selbst machen kann und was nicht. und es gibt genug andere leute die das auch tun gerade weil die ärzte oft keine ahnung haben! 
grüße

----------


## StarBuG

Ich würde dir wirklich dringend empfehlen, noch mal zu einem Neurologen zu gehen. 
Ich hatte in meiner ersten Antwort auch schon überlegt, ob ich nach Zeichen von Multipler Sklerose frage.
Zum Beispiel, ob es bei dir in den Armen kribbelt, wenn du deinen Kopf auf die Brust legst. 
Ich denke du solltest da auf jeden Fall nachhaken.
Denn wenn du schon 5 Jahre schubartige Symptome wie Ausfallerscheinungen und Missempfindungen hast, dann sollte das auf jeden Fall mal näher beleuchtet werden, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes (MRT). 
Gruß 
Michael 
p.s.: du benutzt sehr viele Abkürzungen, wenn du schreibst. Es gibt hier viele, die bestimmt Schwierigkeiten haben, deine Beiträge zu verstehen, weil die nicht so in der Materie sind.
Ich denke es wäre gut, wenn wir die Anzahl der Fachausdrücke und Abkürzungen hier im Forum gemeinsam versuchen, zu minimieren  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

> hi 
> wenn meine werte morgen wieder uf sagen - so wie ich mich auch grad fühle - und doc meint nö dann ist mir das egal was sie sagt dann steigere ich einfach.  
> und es gibt genug andere leute die das auch tun gerade weil die ärzte oft keine ahnung haben!

 *Hi Sabrina! 
Ich glaube nicht, daß ich Dich falsch verstanden habe! ..."dann steigere ich einfach" 
Ich meine es ja nicht böse oder sowas, aber das kann einfach nicht in Ordnung sein, wenn Du das L-Thyroxin einfach selbst anpaßt, auch wenn Du gerade meinst, Du bist in der UF.  
Zu Deinem letzten Satz fehlen mir fast die Worte!! Springst Du auch von ner Brücke o.ä., wenn andere Leute das sagen?? 
Und tu mir bitte einen Gefallen, wir hatten diese Diskussion bezüglich Verallgemeinerungen schon oft in diesem Forum, schere nicht alle Ärzte über einen Kamm. Es mag sicher Ärzte geben, die nicht so viel Ahnung über bestimmte Sachen haben, aber deshalb kann man doch als Patient nicht sagen, ich als Pat. habe mehr Kompetenz in Sachen Hashimoto als die Ärzte (als Beispiel jetzt Dein Hashi!)! Und es gibt für die gesamte Einstellung Endokrinologen, das muß der Hausarzt gar nicht machen! 
Du bist wahrscheinlich frustriert, weil Du (noch) keinen für Dich kompetenten Arzt gefunden hast, aber das solltest Du dringend abändern!!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## elfe

hallo sabrina, 
also da ich deinen Werdegang im hashi Forum ja nun auch kenne-verwundert es mich doch sehr, dass du bei sooo vielen Untersuchungen, nicht mal ein Stückel weiter kommst?? 
Du darfst nicht nur am PC oder in Foren nach immer neuen Dingen suchen-sondern solltest echt mal Vertrauen in einen Arzt setzen-und deine geschichte zu Ende bringen. 
Übrigens kann ich mich Teetante nur anschließen--dieses selbst steigern und der sorglose Umgang mit den LT Medis-kann dich arg in Not bringen. 
Denn eine Überfunktion kann sich durchaus wie eine Unterfunktion anfühlen-richtet nur mehr Schaden an.
Zu deiner Entzündung--wann war das MRT welches dieses anzeigte?? 
Und falls wirklich MS oder was auch immer im Raume steht--oder hast du das selbst ergooglet?? solltest du wirklich-anstatt in Foren einen Arzt aufsuchen, oder dich statinör einweisen lassen-damit du da zu Potte kommst. 
LG Elfe

----------


## Sabrina24

> Ich würde dir wirklich dringend empfehlen, noch mal zu einem Neurologen zu gehen. *denke werde deinen rat befolgen danke*
> Ich hatte in meiner ersten Antwort auch schon überlegt, ob ich nach Zeichen von Multipler Sklerose frage.
> Zum Beispiel, ob es bei dir in den Armen kribbelt, wenn du deinen Kopf auf die Brust legst. *nein tut es nicht*
> Ich denke du solltest da auf jeden Fall nachhaken.
> Denn wenn du schon 5 Jahre schubartige Symptome wie Ausfallerscheinungen und Missempfindungen hast, dann sollte das auf jeden Fall mal näher beleuchtet werden, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes (MRT). *hashi äußert sich ja schubartig und nur wenn ich nen hashischub habe habe ich diese symptome. wie damals als es ausbrach. nen schub bekomme ich 1 mal im jahr wobei ich dieses jahr noch keinen hatte oder er so leicht war das ich es nicht gemerkt hab*
> Gruß 
> Michael 
> p.s.: du benutzt sehr viele Abkürzungen, wenn du schreibst. Es gibt hier viele, die bestimmt Schwierigkeiten haben, deine Beiträge zu verstehen, weil die nicht so in der Materie sind.
> Ich denke es wäre gut, wenn wir die Anzahl der Fachausdrücke und Abkürzungen hier im Forum gemeinsam versuchen, zu minimieren

 *gelobe besserung*

----------


## Caro

> Gruß 
> Michael 
> p.s.: du benutzt sehr viele Abkürzungen, wenn du schreibst. Es gibt hier viele, die bestimmt Schwierigkeiten haben, deine Beiträge zu verstehen, weil die nicht so in der Materie sind.
> Ich denke es wäre gut, wenn wir die Anzahl der Fachausdrücke und Abkürzungen hier im Forum gemeinsam versuchen, zu minimieren

  
Danke  :Smiley:  
Da ich nur alle paar Jahre mal mit Arzt,Krankenhaus usw. usw. zu tun hab,hab ich echt Probleme so manche Abkürzung hier zu verstehen.

----------


## Sabrina24

> *Hi Sabrina! 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß ich Dich falsch verstanden habe! ..."dann steigere ich einfach" 
> Ich meine es ja nicht böse oder sowas, aber das kann einfach nicht in Ordnung sein, wenn Du das L-Thyroxin einfach selbst anpaßt, auch wenn Du gerade meinst, Du bist in der UF. *

 _doch du verstehst mich falsch denn ich hab das bisher noch nicht getan und wenn ich dem doc erklären werde was meiner meinung nach sache ist und die das net rafft dann kann ich es au net ändern. ich weiß das man damit nicht spaßen darf und ich gehe ganz gewiss nicht fahrlässig damit um._  

> * Zu Deinem letzten Satz fehlen mir fast die Worte!! Springst Du auch von ner Brücke o.ä., wenn andere Leute das sagen?? 
> Und tu mir bitte einen Gefallen, wir hatten diese Diskussion bezüglich Verallgemeinerungen schon oft in diesem Forum, schere nicht alle Ärzte über einen Kamm. Es mag sicher Ärzte geben, die nicht so viel Ahnung über bestimmte Sachen haben, aber deshalb kann man doch als Patient nicht sagen, ich als Pat. habe mehr Kompetenz in Sachen Hashimoto als die Ärzte (als Beispiel jetzt Dein Hashi!)! Und es gibt für die gesamte Einstellung Endokrinologen, das muß der Hausarzt gar nicht machen!*

 * quark wo verallgemeinere ich ich sagte nicht "alle" sondern "viele" eben die mit denen ich bekanntschaft gemacht hab und glaub mir waren nicht wenige. ich waage zu behaupten das ich bezüglich hashi besser weiß was für mich gut ist als speziell mein hausarzt. *  

> * Du bist wahrscheinlich frustriert, weil Du (noch) keinen für Dich kompetenten Arzt gefunden hast, aber das solltest Du dringend abändern!! *

 * ich würd mich nicht frustiert nennen sondern einfach das ich gelernt habe das man nicht alles den ärzten glauben darf, das man hintefragen muss das man mündig werden muss.*  

> * Viele Grüße, Andrea*

 _grüße_

----------


## Sabrina24

> hallo sabrina,

  *hi elfe*  

> also da ich deinen Werdegang im hashi Forum ja nun auch kenne-verwundert es mich doch sehr, dass du bei sooo vielen Untersuchungen, nicht mal ein Stückel weiter kommst??

  *ja mich auch. ich hab zwar ergebnisse aber bisher jeder doc meint wäre ok. ich weiß nicht wo ich selbst ansetzen kann. ich überlege hin und her und versuch mich zu informieren. ich denke schon das ich ein klein stück weiter gekommen bin.*  

> Du darfst nicht nur am PC oder in Foren nach immer neuen Dingen suchen-sondern solltest echt mal Vertrauen in einen Arzt setzen-und deine geschichte zu Ende bringen.

  *siehst du das so, das ich das tue? ich weiß ich lese viel im netz oder im forum aber ehrlich gesagt bringt genau das mich weiter es hilft mir ich erkenne zusammehänge und mit genau diesen gehe ich zum doc. würde ich das nicht tun wäre ich bisher nicht so weit gekommen. ich vertraue dem endo schon da er auf mich nen sehr guten eindruck macht. er scheint ahnung zu haben aber leider verstehe ich seine denkweise bezüglich pcos bei mir nicht. da komm ich gerade nicht weiter.*  

> Übrigens kann ich mich Teetante nur anschließen--dieses selbst steigern und der sorglose Umgang mit den LT Medis-kann dich arg in Not bringen.

  *ich gehe nicht sorglos mit um. ich sagte ja ich hab bisher ein mal unter ärztlicher aufsicht gesteigert und werde versuchen morgen ihr das klar zu machen wenn die werte uf auch sagen das ich steigern will. denn ich hab kein bock in dauer uf zu hängen. das geht einfach net.*  

> Denn eine Überfunktion kann sich durchaus wie eine Unterfunktion anfühlen-richtet nur mehr Schaden an.
> Zu deiner Entzündung--wann war das MRT welches dieses anzeigte??

  *das mrt war 01 danach erfolgte keines mehr.*  

> Und falls wirklich MS oder was auch immer im Raume steht--oder hast du das selbst ergooglet?? solltest du wirklich-anstatt in Foren einen Arzt aufsuchen, oder dich statinör einweisen lassen-damit du da zu Potte kommst.

  *ms hätte man doch bei der lumbalpunktion sehen müssen und die war ok. die ärzte im kh hatten damals den verdacht auf ms, gehirntumor etc. ich nicht!*   

> LG Elfe

 *grüße*

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Sabrina! 
Ich wünsche Dir für morgen, daß Deine Ärztin es "rafft" und Dich entsprechend einstellt. 
Meine HÄ würde mir was anderes erzählen, wenn ich ihr sage, wie sie mich zu behandeln hätte. Naja, ich bin nicht in so einer Situation, aber wenn, dann würde ich solange suchen, bis ich einen Arzt gefunden hätte, der mir erzählt und sagt, was zu tun ist und nicht andersherum.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## elfe

hallo Sabrina, 
sag mal hast du evtl.auch mit Migräne zu kämpfen?? 
LG Elfe

----------


## StarBuG

Ich war mal so frei, einige Beiträge bezüglich der Zitate zu korrigieren. 
Ich habe vor 2 Tagen mal einen Beitrag verfasst, indem ich das zitieren hier im Forum genau erklärt habe.  Wie zitiere ich richtig? Forum Funktionen unter der Lupe  
Vielleicht bringt das ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle der Forum Zitate  :Grin: 
Fragen dazu könnt ihr gerne im Zitate Thema stellen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Sabrina24

hi  
du verstehst mich noch immer falsch. sie hat echt null ahnung von hashi. sie weiß echt nix drüber daher muss ich ihr ja gezwungermaßen erzählen was man am besten tun kann, was durch erfahrungsberichte am besten ist. daher sage ich ihr ich möchte das so machen. weißt du selbst meine schwester hing bestimmt ein dreivierteljahr in ner uf rum. tsh über der norm die freien an der untergrenze was sagt sie, alles ok! aber stimmt nicht meine schwester hat eindeutig uf symptome ich sagte ihr geh hin lass dir die werte geben und sag du willst aufgrund der symptome steigern. und erst dann lies sie es zu. also scheint die ärztin echt nicht den durchblick zu haben. daher empfinde ich es für mich als meine aufgabe sie aufzuklären wenn ich richtig behandelt werden will. und genau das tue ich. in der hoffnung das sie es versteht und mir meinen wunsch erfüllt endlich aus der uf raus zukommen und die symptome loszuwerden usw. 
grüße

----------


## Sabrina24

hi elfe 
nein habe ich nicht bzw. nicht mehr. bei hashiausbruch und am anfang ganz arg, hab ascotop genommen und noch irgenwas aber dann gings weg. hab ich echt schon mindestens 3 jahre nicht mehr gehabt.  
grüße

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn deine Hausärztin sich nicht mit Hashimoto auskennt, dann ist sie die falsche Ärztin, um dich und deine Hashimoto zu behandeln. 
Du solltest zu einem Endokrinologen gehen, einem Facharzt für genau solche Erkrankungen.
Der kann dich dann auch vernünftig einstellen.
Und zu einer vernünftigen Einstellung gehören eben nicht nur die reinen Laborwerte, sondern auch das Empfinden des Patienten. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## elfe

Also, mal ganz ehrlich--du suchst doch im www alles mögliche--und bist niemals auf den Trichter gekommen, dass die Migräne-vor allen Dingen die mit Aura--heftige Symptome machen kann und auch hinterläßt :Huh?:  
Also da würde ich mich mal dringend an eine Migräne Spezial Klinik wenden--wirst sehen-hast ein aha Erlebnis. 
Elfe

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Sabrina! 
Dann gehe bitte zu Deinem Endokrinologen, der kann das bestimmt besser einstellen als Deine HÄ, wenn sie sich nicht auskennt.  
Und bezüglich Deiner anderen Sachen solltest Du wirklich einen Neurologen aufsuchen, der kann bestimmt helfen. Vielleicht solltest Du dann auch nochmal ein neues MRT machen lassen, gerade bei Veränderungen der Hirnstrukturen, soweit ich Dich verstanden habe, konnte man das sehen im 1. MRT. Korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe! 
Ascotop kenne ich, nehme ich auch, aber leider ist meine Migräne noch da. Siehst Du in dem Verschwinden einen Zusammenhang mit Hashimoto? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.... 
Viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Sabrina24

aber ich kann doch nicht wegen jedem pups zum endo rennen. außerdem bin ich da immer auf andere angewiesen um dahin zu kommen. nen termin kriegt man da auch nicht von heute auf morgen. 
ich habe es nie als migräne an sich angesehen sondern eben damals bei ausbruch und in der akuten phase gehabt. es war so das man mir immer sagte tja ist so kann man nix machen hier haste schön fein tabletten. damals gab ich mich damit zufrieden denn die tabletten wirkten ja. nun weiß ich ja das ich mich nicht damit zufrieden geben soll und hinterfragen soll. da ich wie gesagt erst seit diesem jahr mich allgemein versuche so gut ich kann zu informieren und diese migräneartigen kopfschmerzen mindestens 3 jahre nicht mehr hatte, hab ich da bisher nie ne verbindung gesehen. auch muss ich sagen das ich ja seit hashiausbruch schiele ich denke das dies auch mit den kopfschmerzen zusammen hing. ich habe oder hatte ja trak also wird wohl eo (endokrine Orbitopathie) im spiel sein. was die augen betrifft war ich schon 3 mal in der uni in heidelberg und 2 mal in der uni in tübingen und dort konnte man mir erst helfen. die heidelberger meinten ich hät nix und soll nie wieder kommen. 
grüße

----------


## Sabrina24

hi andrea 
ich werde schaun wegen nem neurologen. man sah die entzündung. das fachchinesisch verstehe ich ja nicht aber ich schreibs euch gern auf (befund) wenn ihr interesse habt. es handelt sich wohl um eine kleine entzündung aber mit großen auswirkungen meiner meinung nach. 
ascotop nehme ich ja gar nicht mehr. ja ich sehe einen zusammenhang zu hashi denn die ersten 2 jahre nach ausbruch war alles viel schlimmer. von jahr zu jahr sind die schübe bisschen schwacher geworden also hat sich etwas beruhigt. ich hab ja auch -derzeit - kaum antikörper bzw. so gut wie gar keine. da viele symptome sich im vergleich zu beginn deutlich gebessert haben sehe ich einen zusammenhang. 
grüße

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Sabrina! 
Ich kann ja verstehen, daß Du nicht wegen jedem Kleinkram zum Endo rennen willst, aber bitte experimentiere nicht mit dem LT rum. Kannst Du da nicht in der Praxis von dem anrufen und nachfragen? 
Ich weiß, was Hashimoto mit all seinen Schüben bedeutet, mit UF und ÜF, mit Einstellungen, die sich jeden Tag ändern können. Meine beste Freundin hat leider auch Hashimoto und ich kriege das über Jahre schon mit. Ich fahre sie auch öfter zu ihrem Endo, wenn sie selbst nicht kann. An den Augen hat sie nichts, noch nicht, aber dafür ganz andere Sachen, die alle vom Hashimoto herrühren. Deshalb beharre ich auch so auf der richtigen Einstellung, also sorry wenn ich vorhin vielleicht etwas stur dahergeschrieben habe!  
Ich habe in einer radiologischen Praxis gearbeitet, wir haben unter anderem auch MRT's gemacht. Alle Patienten, ausnahmslos alle, die Veränderungen der Hirnstrukturen hatten, ob entzündlicher Art oder sonstwie, kamen mindestens 1x jährlich zur Verlaufskontrolle. Deshalb denke ich, Du solltest es einfach nochmal kontrollieren lassen.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Sabrina24

hi andrea 
ja klar das könnte ich natürlich tun  :Smiley:   
da du eine gute freundin zu sein scheinst darf ich dir meinen respekt aussprechen. sowas ist echt lobenswert denn ich hab all meine freunde dank hashi verloren! 
ich denke schon ihr habt recht was den neurologen betrifft, werd mich dahinter klemmen  :Smiley:  meine hausärztin hat das nicht interessiert bisher, auch das im krankenhausbericht stand sie soll mich zum endo schicken hat sie nicht interessiert hat sie nämlich nie gemacht bis ich selbst drauf gekommen bin. 
in dem bericht hab ich noch sachen gefunden bezüglich irgendwelcher tests die auffällig waren und die ich gar nicht verstehe da sie in fachchinesisch sind. *grummel* 
grüße

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Sabrina! 
Wieso Respekt? Ich kann doch meine beste Freundin aus Schulzeiten nicht wegen einer Erkrankung hängen lassen! Und wenn immer es geht, versucht sie ja auch, sich dem Hashi nicht hinzugeben, aber das klappt halt nicht immer. 
Ich finde es ganz schön schade und es tut mir sehr leid, daß Du durch Deinen Hashi Deine Freunde verloren hast. Der Spruch trifft doch meistens zu: In der Not erkennst Du, wer Deine wahren Freunde sind. 
Ich würde sie niemals hängen lassen und sie mich auch nicht, sollte bei mir was sein.  
Dafür hat man doch eine beste Freundin auch, oder?  
Haben Dir denn Deine Freunde gesagt, es ist wegen dem Hashi?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Sabrina24

hi andrea 
doch ich find schon. denn es ist doch nicht selbstverständlich. wie du schon sagtest wenns hart auf hart kommt erkennst du wer deine wahren freunde sind. natürlich kann man nicht ständig den kampf - sag ich mal - gegen hashi gewinnen. natürlich hat man auch mal nen durchhänger. 
ich wusst ja damals nix von hashi also konnten sie es direkt bezüglich dem nicht sagen aber sie haben es nicht akzeptiert das es mir so schlecht ging. sie wollten es nicht hören und nicht sehen. kamen halt die üblichen sprüche wie " stell dich nicht so an" usw. sie haben sich einfach mehr und mehr zurückgezogen. selbst als ich im kh lag haben sie nicht mal einige minuten gewartet bis ich von der untersuchung wieder da war. sie haben nur ne nachricht auf meine zeitung gekritzelt das sie irgendwann wieder kommen würden aber taten es nicht.  
da es nicht einfach ist mit jemandem auszukommen der hashi hat gerade aufgrund der symptome und oftmals häufigen wehwehchen und nörgelei und auch weil man jemandem zum reden brauch und freunde es einfach irgendwann nicht mehr hören können (wie familienmitglieder auch) ist es eine grandiose sache jemanden zu haben der voll hinter einem steht und das macht was du machst. ich würde auch niemals jemanden im stich lassen wenns drauf an kommt. aber leider sind nicht alle menschen so.  
aus diesen gründen sehe ich es nicht als selbstverständlich an was du tust.  
grüße

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Sabrina! 
Ich nehme Deinen Respekt mal zur Kenntnis, aber für mich ist es selbstverständlich in einer Freundschaft, noch dazu in einer, die seit vielen vielen Jahren besteht, dem anderen zuzuhören und auch zu helfen, wenn es irgenwie geht.  
Es ist ein Armutszeugnis, daß manche Leute nur an einem interessiert sind, wenn man alles mitmachen kann und auf jeder Party tanzt (im übertragenen Sinne gemeint).  
Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du wenigstens eine Person findest, die Dich so nimmt, wie Du bist mit Hashi und allen Folgen. Klar, nicht jeder Tag ist schlecht mit Hashi, es gibt durchaus Zeiten, da vergißt man es, aber auch in den schlechten Zeiten wäre es wünschenswert, wenn man jemanden hat, der für einen da ist! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Sabrina24

hi 
ja natürlich. für mich ist es auch selbstverständlich, sowas hat man mir nicht beibringen müssen. ich halte es auch für mehr als charakterschwach auch weil ich die leute teilweise seit dem kindergarten bzw. der grundschule kannte.  
grüße

----------


## Teetante

*Hi,  
melde Dich doch morgen mal und berichte, was Deine Ärztin gesagt hat. Interessiert mich ja nun doch, ob Du in einer UF bist... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Medizinmann99

Hallo Sabrina, 
habe mich heute durch Deinen Thread gelesen. 
Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen ich denke Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg...denn mir ist die oftmals geradezu groteske Inkompetenz sehr vieler Schulmediziner hinsichtlich bestimmter Themenbereiche durch eigene Erfahrungen sehr gut bekannt. Wobei ich das als medizinischer Laie ja gar nicht sagen darf  :Zwinker:  aber dank dem Meinungsfreiheitsparagraphen, das es immer noch gibt, tue ich es trotzdem  :Grin: 
Da ist man dann eben gezwungen, sich selbst zu informieren.  
Ich kann Dir eine denke ich gute Hashi Seite empfehlen (wenn Du die nicht ohnehin schon kennst!): http://nirvanas-hashimoto.thyreopathie.de/ 
Ohne Dir jetzt einen medizinischen Rat geben zu wollen - denn das ist ja in Deutschland verboten - wäre es für mich interessant wenn Du mir mal die folgenden Fragen beantworten könntest: 
1.) Hattest Du mal ein Schleudertrauma oder sonst eine Verletzung oder sonstige hohe mechanische Last an der Wirbelsäule? Oder eine Gehirnerschütterung?
2.) Hast oder hattest Du Amalgamplomben? Goldplomben? Wurzelbehandelte Zähne? Sonstiges Metall im Mund?
3.) Hast Du jetzt ein aktuelles Kopf MRT (in digitaler Form wenn möglich) oder wirst Du noch eines machen lassen?
4.) Hast Du ein aktuelles Zahnpanoramaröntgen (ggf. einscannen lassen mit Röntgenbildscanner)?
5.) Wurde Borreliose schon ausgeschlossen? Wurden Coinfektionen von Borreliose schon ausgeschlossen?
6.) Hast Du mal Deinen Wohnbereich auf EMF / HF / Erdstrahlen testen lassen?
7.) Nimmst Du irgendwelche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel?
8.) Wieviel trinkst Du täglich und was? Wieviel Salz nimmst Du täglich und welches Salz?
9.) Wie siehts mit der Verdauung aus?
10.) Verbessert oder verschlechtert sich Deine Symptomatik unter Antibiotikatherapie?
11.) Wurde bei Dir schon mal das Trinkwasser auf Schwermetalle geprüft?
12.) Hast Du schon einmal eine umfassende Krankengeschichte erstellt?
13.) Hast Du einen aktuellen möglichst umfassenden Bluttest (kannst Du den einscannen, Personendaten unkenntlich machen und hier reinstellen)? 
Ich denke Du solltest auch mal in den folgenden Foren mitlesen bzw. dort Deine Krankengeschichte mal reinstellen: www.symptome.ch www.borreliose-treffpunkt.de www.natur-forum.de www.med1.de 
Generell wäre es ratsam wenn Du mal die ganzen Dinge aus den Befunden, die Du nicht verstehst, einscannen (oder digital abfotografieren) oder abtippen könntest und hier oder in anderen Foren reinstellen würdest, damit man Dir das erklärt. Sehr bezeichnend daß das nicht schon längst geschehen ist bzw. daß Dir keiner von den lieben Schulmedizinern das erklärt hat. 
Ich habe übrigens auch ein kleines Board und hier habe ich einige allgemeine Gesundheitsartikel zusammengefaßt: http://www.meulengracht.pytalhost.co...php?board=44.0 http://www.meulengracht.pytalhost.co...php?board=51.0
die auch für Dich von Interesse ein könnten.  
Liebe Grüße 
Medizinmann99 
P.S.:
Finde es ausgezeichnet von Dir Starbug daß Du dazu aufforderst möglichst Abkürzungen und so wegzulassen, damit sich jeder auskennt. Genau das Gegenteil ist ja leider üblich in weiten Kreisen der Schulmedizin. Für mich ist dieses künstliche Verkomplizieren nichts weiter als ein Zeichen cerebraler Insuffizienz (= nicht ausreichender Gehirnleistung  :Grin:  ) ... bzw. Niederhalten / Verarschung des Patienten. Wobei die meisten Patienten natürlich explizit verarscht und niedergehalten werden wollen, das muß man auch dazu sagen.

----------


## Teetante

> Für mich ist dieses künstliche Verkomplizieren nichts weiter als ein Zeichen cerebraler Insuffizienz (= nicht ausreichender Gehirnleistung  ) ... bzw. Niederhalten / Verarschung des Patienten. Wobei die meisten Patienten natürlich explizit verarscht und niedergehalten werden wollen, das muß man auch dazu sagen.

 *Hallo Medizinmann99! 
Könntest Du bitte Deine Ausdrucksweise etwas zügeln? DANKE! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Medizinmann99

Hallo,  
hm ja ich bin halt immer gerne etwas direkter als andere  :Zwinker:  Das böse Wort hätte ich aber in der Tat nicht zu verwenden brauchen, stimmt. 
Liebe Grüße 
Medizinmann

----------


## StarBuG

*Bitte KEINE Befunde kopieren und hier reinstellen!
Das hier ist das Internet und alles was ihr hier rein stellt, kann von ALLEN gelesen werden.
Persönliche Befunde von Untersuchungen sind extremst schützenswerte Daten, die auf keinen Fall leichtfertig veröffentlicht werden sollten.* 
@ Medizinmann
Ich hab mich mal auf deiner Seite, die du verlinkt hast (nirvana...) umgeschaut, und manche Thesen und Aussagen finde ich bedenklich. 
Ausserdem, worauf willst du mit deinen Fragen eigentlich hinaus?
Man fragt ja Menschen nicht einfach so, sondern man zielt mit den Fragen (Anamnese) auf etwas bestimmtes ab. Dies erkenne ich bei deinen Fragen aber nur sehr bedingt. 
Auch finde ich, dass du nicht der richtige bist, um "Inkompetenz" von studierten Schulmedizinern zu bewerten. 
Also drück dich bitte etwas gewählter aus beim nächsten Mal.
Ach ja, auf die Verallgemeinerungen verzichte bei weiteren Beiträgen bitte auch,
denn darauf bin ich auch nicht gut zu sprechen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Sabrina24

@medizinmann 
worauf willst du hinaus mit den fragen? natürlich stehen einige dinge im zusammenhang das weiß ich auch schon aber so im allgemeinen warum fragst du das? 
@starbug 
naja jeder kann jeden durchschauen im netz. wenn ich irgendwo werte und befunde abtippe (was schon oft der fall war) kann es die ganze welt lesen. hab damit weniger ein problem wenns mir auch noch hilft warum auch nicht?! 
grüße

----------


## StarBuG

> Finde es ausgezeichnet von Dir Starbug daß Du dazu aufforderst möglichst Abkürzungen und so wegzulassen, damit sich jeder auskennt. Genau das Gegenteil ist ja leider üblich in weiten Kreisen der Schulmedizin. Für mich ist dieses künstliche Verkomplizieren nichts weiter als ein Zeichen cerebraler Insuffizienz (= nicht ausreichender Gehirnleistung  ) ... bzw. Niederhalten / Verarschung des Patienten. Wobei die meisten Patienten natürlich explizit verarscht und niedergehalten werden wollen, das muß man auch dazu sagen.

 Sorry aber das hab ich jetzt erst gelesen... 
Du hast den Schuß ja echt nicht gehört oder?
Sprichst hier von cerebraler Insuffizienz... 
*wiederrunterkomm* 
ALSO
Ärzte benutzen so viele Fachausdrücke, weil diese Erkrankungen nun mal so heißen, das hat was mit internationalem Standard zutun.
Wenn Ärzte häufiger Fachausdrücke benutzen hat das was damit zutun, das sie das vom Studium her so gelernt haben und auch im Klinikaltag bis auf die Gespräche mit den Patienten, Fachausdrücke das normale sind. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass einem das umgangsprachliche für einen Fachausdruck nicht einfällt.
Man kann als Patient auch nachfragen, wenn man einen Ausdruck nicht versteht. Fachausdrücke haben also sicher nichts mit "verarschen" von Patienten zutun. 
Also zügel dich und deine Aussagen bitte.

----------


## StarBuG

@Sabrina 
Ich meine damit nicht das schreiben von deinen z.B. Schilddrüsenwerten in einer Diskussion um deine Schilddrüse.
Ich meinte damit seine Aufforderung an dich, hier mal alle deine Befunde zu kopieren und zu veröffentlichen. 
Man sollte im Internet grundsätzlich aufpassen, welche Informationen von sich preis gibt.

----------


## Sabrina24

ja micha das ist mir klar. ich stell befunde auch nur auszugsweise dann rein wenn ich zu bestimmten sachen fragen hab und da nicht weiter komme. fand seine ganzen  fragen eh merkwürdig. mal schaun ob er uns sagt wieso er das fragt. 
grüße

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Medizinmann,  jede Wissenschaft hat nun mal ihre eigene Fachsprache, so natürlich auch die Medizin. Hinzu kommt, dass wissenschaftliche Literatur überwiegend auf englisch ist, so dass man bei deren Lektüre sehr froh ist, dass man eine mehr oder weniger vereinheitlichte Terminologie benutzt. Wer an einer bestimmten chronischen oder chronisch-rezidivierenden Erkrankung leidet, kennt die entsprechenden Fachtermini eh ziemlich bald und benutzt sie auch ganz selbstverständlich selbst - außer man leidet unter der von Dir beschriebenen cerebralen Insuffizienz.  :Grin:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Medizinmann99

Ich schrieb hinsichtlich der Befunde "Personendaten unkenntlich machen", d.h. anonymisieren.  
Die Fragen habe ich sozusagen aus Hilfsbereitschaft erstellt. 
Tschüss,  
Medizinmann99

----------


## Sabrina24

du musst dir doch was aus den fragen - ich sag mal - erhoffen. du fragst doch nicht einfach so sondern aus nem grund. vielleicht ahnst du irgendwas oder kannst nen zusammenhang sehen und fragst daher. sag mir doch bitte mal den grund weil auch wenn ich die fragen beantworten kann bringt mich das nicht weiter wenn sie so stehn  bleiben 
grüße

----------


## Rosa

Hallo Alle Zusammen!
Ich möcht mich auch mal zwecks Hashi und Ärzte in Eure Diskusion einmischen, da ich auch eine Hashitante bin. Ich muss Sabrina schon Recht geben, es gibt viele Ärzte die sich auf diesem Gebiet nicht auskennen. Leider habe ich auch schon einige durch, auch  Endos und Nuklearmediziener. Es ist wirklich nicht einfach einen guten Arzt zu finden. Ich möchte niemanden hier verurteilen, aber Ärzte machen doch auch Fehler. Manche mögen es aber überhaupt nicht einsehen.
Es wäre doch nett, wenn Ärzte auch mal einen Tipp von einem Patienten annehmen würden. Wir Patienten kennen doch unseren Körper am Besten und bilden uns doch nicht jedes Wehwehchen ein. Es kann doch auch nicht so schlimm sein, wenn sich Patienten auch anderweitig über ihre Krankheit informieren.
LG Rosa :b_wink:

----------


## Medizinmann99

Hallo, 
die Fragen könnten Hinweise auf gesundheitliche Belastungsfaktoren geben an die Allgemeinärzte als Erklärung für Krankheitsbilder niemals denken (außer Umweltmedizinern oder Toxikologen). Diese Dinge in Betracht zu ziehen wenn sie zutreffen sollten könnte möglicherweise eine Symptombesserung erbringen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Medizinmann99

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Medizinmann,  wir alle sind mehr oder weniger intensiv irgendwelchen belastenden endogenen und exogenen Faktoren ausgesetzt. *Den* casus-knaktus herauszukriegen, ist meistens ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, zumal ja auch jeder Mensch verschieden reagiert.  Ich habe eine Amalgamsanierung, diverse Darmsanierungen (als es noch ging) und u.a. jahrelange Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Heilpraktikern hinter mir, ernähre mich schon seit vielen Jahren nur noch vollwertig (möglichst aus eigener Produktion bzw. vom Biobauern), bin vor vielen Jahren aus der Großstadt auf's dicke Land gezogen, habe mein Privatleben soweit geordnet, dass ich schon seit langem super zufrieden bzw. überwiegend echt glücklich bin, unser Haus und unser Grundstück haben keine Störzonen (ich bin selbst Rutengängerin), die verschiedenen Aufenthaltsbereiche sind optimal angeordnet, ich habe viele Interessen, Freunde und Hobbies ...  Trotzdem bin ich chronisch schwerkrank.  Deine Fragen können also lediglich äußerst vage Anhaltspunkte liefern. Ich bezweifle aber, dass sie weiterhelfen, zumal man als geplagter Dauerpatient das meiste davon eh schon hinter sich bzw. durchdacht hat.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Medizinmann99! 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß sich ein Toxikologe oder Umweltmediziner für den Salzkonsum eines Patienten interessiert oder für das Was und Wieviel getrunken wird am Tag. *    

> an die Allgemeinärzte als Erklärung für Krankheitsbilder niemals denken

 *Michael hatte Dich bereits gebeten, diese Verallgemeinerungen zu lassen und es wäre sehr nett, wenn Du Dich daran halten würdest!  
Mich würde doch mal interessieren, was Du beruflich machst. Habe auf Deiner HP einiges gelesen, was mir die Haare zu Berge stehen läßt und ich kann nur vermuten, daß sich diese Fragen von weiter oben mit dem Inhalt der HP in Verbindung bringen lassen.  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Caro

> .... Es kann doch auch nicht so schlimm sein, wenn sich Patienten auch anderweitig über ihre Krankheit informieren.
> LG Rosa

 Hallo Rosa 
Nö schlimm ist das auch nicht.Nur sollte man die Reihenfolge beachten.
Der Arzt stellt eine Diagnose und DANN informiere ich mich,nicht umgekehrt :Zwinker:   Wäre das ganze nämlich so einfach,ich werfe google an,gebe meine Wehwehchen ein und stell meine Diagnose würde sich ja die Frage stellen warum Ärzte denn überhaupt studieren :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Caro! 
Lach, das gleiche habe ich vorhin auch schon mal gedacht: Warum wird dann überhaupt noch Medizin studiert? 
Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle in Zukunft von Dr. Google behandeln lassen!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Sabrina24

hi 
ich sehe das anders. es gibt schon ärzte die zusammenhänge nicht erkennen und daher nicht auf die idee kommen bestimmte sachen zu untersuchen. wenn ich mich dann informiere was könnt es denn sein dann kann ich dem arzt sagen er soll doch mal dies und das bitte prüfen evtl. steckt was dahinter. ich sehe da nix falsches dran. 
es gibt viele (keine verallgemeinerung) ärzte die z.b. nicht wissen das wir hashis oft nen eisenmangel haben und andere nährstoffmängel. was schadet es dann wenn ich mich darüber informiere und dann nährstoffe zu mir nehme. ihr glaubt auch gar nicht wie oft wir bei uns im forum lesen das ärzte (wieder keine verallgmeinerung) nicht den patienten sagen das sie jod meiden müssen oder auch ihre tablette vor der blutentnahme weg lassen müssen. das sind so sachen wo man sich echt informieren sollte wenn man nicht vom arzt informiert wird. sehr viele haben probleme mit dem jod - ich gehöre dazu -. das sie es einfach nicht vertragen. für  gesunde menschen mag es kein problem sein aber für uns ist es übertrieben (!!!) gesagt gift.  
ich z. b. hab nicht gewusst was eine insulinresistenz ist und das ich es vielleicht haben könnte. ich habe leuten meine symptome geschildert und aufgrund dessen mit ein messgerät besorgt. die werte stimmten nicht und dann bin ich zum doc und hab gesagt teste mal bitte und siehe da ich hab eine insulinresistenz.  
also meiner meinung nach kann es nix schaden sich über vorhandene sowohl als auch über evtl. vorhandene krankheiten zu informieren. ich sag ganz ehrlich ohne das inet bzw. das hashiforum wüsst ich heut noch nicht was ich alles habe und könnt nicht dagegen ankämpfen! 
grüße

----------


## Caro

Hallo Sabrina 
Du schreibst Du hast Hashi,Du hast also eine Diagnose :Zwinker:  
Und auf Grund dessen bist Du unterwegs und informierst Dich.Du vermutest dieses oder jenes könne noch damit zusammenhängen und sprichst mit Deinem Arzt darüber.Das ist doch auch völlig ok. 
Als ich das erste mal dieses Wort Hashimoto hörte, klang das für meine Ohren wie eine spezielle Züchtung von Bonsaibäumchen,lach.
Also informierte auch ich mich und bin nun um einiges schlauer.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Das Internet als Quelle zu nutzen ist ja ok. Aber ich kann z.B. Kopfschmerzen eingeben und es kommen einige Dinge zusammen an "Diagnosen", die es sein könnten. Nehmen wir an, ich glaube, es könnte ein Tumor sein. Also würde ich nach Eurem Prinzip zum Arzt gehen und eine Kernspintomographie verlangen (auch als MRT oder die "Röhre" bekannt). 
Kein Arzt macht so ein Vorgehen lange mit, denn die Kosten, die da für zum Teil völlig unnötige Untersuchungen entstehen, wird keiner auf seine Kappe nehmen. Und das auch völlig zu recht! Es kann doch nicht sein, daß nun die Patienten zum Arzt gehen, auf irgendwas hinweisen und am besten noch selbst ihre Diagnose stellen und dann darauf beharren, daß der Arzt sie nach dem Schema X behandeln soll, weil das im Internet so geschrieben steht. 
So sollte es nicht sein und ich glaube auch nicht, daß da viele Ärzte mitmachen und einfach Ja zu allem sagen, was ihre Patienten ihnen vorschlagen.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## Sabrina24

hi 
oh die diagnose hab ich erst seit februar obwohl ich seit 5 jahren dran leide. ich suchte im netz nach nem doc für hormone und fand plötzlich heraus das es endos gibt. ich lass von entzündeten schildrüsen und erinnerte mich das man da mal was erwähnte. so kam das ganze ins rollen, ich ergriff die chance und nur dadurch weiß ich woran ich heute leide. natürlich informiere ich mich jetzt weiter. 
@teetante 
natürlich ist das jetzt ein übertriebenes beispiel von dir und da kann ich verstehen wenn der arzt nein sagt. ich dachte das ganze so, wenn man mehrere symptome hat die auf eins hindeuten das man dann den arzt drauf hinweist falls er selbst nicht drauf kommt. ich sag ja hät ich mich nicht informiert würd ich noch die nächsten 50 jahre jod schlucken und nicht wissen was ich habe. ebenso wüsst ich nix von der insulinresistenz wenn ich mich nicht informiert hätte und den doc gebeten hätte nen glukosetoleranztest zu machen. da ich jetzt weiß das ich das habe weiß ich das ich auf vieles achten muss und wo zusammenhänge bestehen. 
brutal viele sind im hashiforum die selbst drauf gekommen sind das sie hashi haben könnten. sie baten dann den doc um tests und diese vielen dann positiv aus. auch diese leute würden heute und in zukunft nicht wissen das sie es haben sondern würden drauf hören das man ihnen sagt sie sind psychisch krank oder sonstiges. 
meiner meinung nach ist es ok aber natürlich im rahmen und nicht in so nem beispiel wie du es geschildert hast. 
grüße

----------


## StarBuG

Auch Ärzte sind nur Menschen und das Fach Medizin ist so groß, dass kein Arzt alles weiß. 
Darum ist es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn Patienten sich informieren und auch Ideen mitbringen. 
Aber ihr müsst wissen, das man als Arzt auch viele Zusammenhänge im Körper kennt und manche Sachen einfach vorher abgeklärt werden müssen.
Auch ist die Fragerei des Arztes nicht ziellos und wenn Untersuchungen angeordnet werden, haben die (meistens) auch ihren Sinn. 
Ich denke das A und O einer guten Behandlung ist der gemeinsame Austausch mit dem Arzt.
Wenn ich als Patient Vermutungen habe, sollte ich diese ruhig mit dem Arzt besprechen, wenn dieser diese evtl. für abwegig hält und nicht sofort überprüfen möchte, hat dies bestimmt auch seinen Grund. 
Man kann vieles im Internet erlesen, aber vergesst nicht, das Ärzte die 6 Jahre im Studium nicht ohne Grund verbracht haben.
Grundlagenwissen ist extrem wichtig, und das fehlt bei Leuten, die sich nur über spezielle Dinge im Internet informieren. 
Andererseits ergänzen Betroffene mit Fachwissen, dass sie sich über längere Zeit aus diversen Quellen erarbeitet haben, auch den Arzt. 
Wovor ich nur warne ist, dass aufgrund angelesenen Wissens die Entscheidungen eines Arztes vorschnell in Zweifel gezogen werden. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Sabrina24

ich stimme dir vollkommen zu michael. aber natürlich darf man auch mal die entscheidung oder diagnose eines arztes in frage stellen. ich könnt dir da beispiele liefern ohne ende die immer das gegenteil BEWEISEN von dem was der doc sagt. einfach weil es wissenschaftlich erwiesen ist und durch studien, erfahrungen. ganz ehrlich spielt die pharmaindustrie auch eine große manipulierende rolle in dem ganzen bereich gesundheit. aber natürlich auch die pfuscher und scharlatane, ich sag nur diätpillen!  
wenn ich eine diagnose in frage stelle hole ich mir eine zweite meinung und dies ist total legitim.  klar kann ein arzt nicht alles wissen und auf anhieb schon gar nicht. es ist ja alles so komplex.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha,  da sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen!  In den letzten Jahren hatte ich zum Glück keinerlei Probleme in der Zusammenarbeit mit Ärzten unterschiedlichster Fachrichtungen. Ich denke, oft kommt es auch auf die Art und Weise an, wie ich mein Anliegen vermittle.  Kürzlich erzählte mir mein Hausarzt, er habe plötzlich unzählige Migränepatienten - und dies vermutlich deshalb, weil er Informationshefte zur Migräne im Wartezimmer ausgelegt hatte. Ich empfahl ihm, diese bis auf ein einziges Exemplar wieder zu entfernen. Und siehe da, sodann litt kaum mehr jemand unter vermeintlicher Migräne, sondern berichtete lediglich von Kopfschmerzen. Die Gründe für diese Kopfschmerzen waren dann auch sehr unterschiedlich (HWS, pure Wetterfühligkeit, Migräne, Sinusitis ...).  Natürlich schau auch ich mal per google nach, aber eigentlich eher, um bestimmte Begriffe erklärt zu bekommen, jedoch kaum, um zu irgendeiner Diagnose zu gelangen. Für sowas ist das Web meiner Ansicht nach auch denkbar ungeeignet. In letzter Zeit schaute ich z.B. auch nach Alternativen zur Wundversorgung. Das, was mir annähernd passend erscheint, schreibe ich mir dann raus und spreche mit meinem Pflegedienst darüber.  Leider kenne ich zahllose Leute, die sich selbst eine Selbstdiagnose via Internet verabreichen, damit dann zum Doc gehen und ihm diese dann ungeschickterweise auch noch auf den Tisch brettern, so nach dem Motto: "Nach meinen Internet-Recherchen habe ich einen Hirntumor, deshalb ist jetzt unbedingt ein Kopf-CT notwendig."  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  Mein Doc kriegt die Krise, wenn er mit sowas konfrontiert wird. Leider passiert das tagtäglich.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Nun sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen, vor allem, was den letzten Absatz Deines Beitrages angeht! 
Ich hatte weiter oben auch dieses Hirntumor-Beispiel erwähnt und es ist bestimmt kein übertriebenes Beispiel! Meine Ärztin kriegt nämlich dann auch eine Krise, wenn ein Patient ihr irgendwelche Sachen aus dem Internet als "seine" Diagnose erklärt und sie ihn doch nun bitte mal danach behandeln soll. 
Ich habe in dieser Praxis meiner Hausärztin meine Ausbildung gemacht, und auch damals, als das Internet noch nicht bei jedem zuhause einen festen Platz hatte, gab es aufgrund von Broschüren in Wartezimmern von anderen Ärzten oder auch bei Artikeln in diesem Apothekenblättchen regelmäßig ein Mehraufkommen von bestimmten Beschwerden, die ja dann laut Blättchen das und das sein müßten. In unserem Wartezimmer hatten wir solche Broschüren erst gar nicht ausgelegt, die wurden bei Bedarf von der Ärztin den einzelnen Patienten ausgehändigt und dann war es auch in Ordnung! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Rosa

Hallo!
Jetzt muss ich mal blöd in die Runde fragen, seid Ihr denn alles Ärzte oder welche die es werden wollen? 
Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich auch Hashi und ich fühle mich seit gut einem 1/2 Jahr besser ( fast schon zu gut, wenn ich an meine Anfangszeit denke). Meine Werte sind auch alle im Normbereich außer der geliebte TSH, liegt leider drunter. Meine Ärztin meinte reduzieren, ich bin dagegen. Warum gehen denn Ärzte immer nur nach den Normwerten und nicht nach dem Befinden der Patienten? Wir haben uns ( meine Ärztin und ich) geeinigt, ich darf vorläufig meine Dosis beibehalten ( aber sehr wohl war ihr nicht dabei). Es geht doch darum, Symtome zu lindern oder? Deshalb meine ich, sollte man auch mal auf die Meinung eines Patienten vertrauen.
Sorry, wenn es hier nicht so ganz zum Thema passt. Leider bin ich auch kein Mensch der sich super gebildet ausdrückt, sondern so rede, wie mir der Schnabel gewachsen ist.
LG Rosa

----------


## Caro

Hallo Rosa  :Smiley:   
Ich bin schon mal definitiv kein Arzt und ich bin auch nicht auf dem Wege evt. einer zu werden  :Zwinker:  Da hätte ich vielzuviel angst vor der Verantwortung die mit solchem Beruf einher geht.
Ich bin hier weil mich mein "bammel" vor einer am Montag fälligen Op,grusel...,in die weiten des WWW brachte und ich zufällig hierher geweht wurde.
Ich hab in meinem Befund vom Nuklear-Doc nicht alles verstanden gehabt.Ich suchte im Internet unter anderem die Übersetzung für den Begriff:retrosternal.
Naja,..und nun bin ich hier  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Rosa,  auch ich habe beruflich nichts mit Medizin am Hut, sondern bin einfach nur "Diplom-Patientin" mit ziemlich viel Wissen bzgl. meiner eigenen Erkrankungen. Da aber sowohl in meiner Verwandtschaft wie auch in meinem Freundeskreis viele Ärzte, Schwestern und Pfleger sind, sehe ich auch ein bisserl die Nöte der "anderen Seite". Vielleicht habe ich deshalb auch kaum Probleme mit meinen Dottores, auch fühle ich mich von der Mehrheit absolut ernst genommen - zumindest von denjenigen, bei denen ich regelmäßig auftauchen muss. Bei fremden Ärzten habe ich sogar eher das Gefühl, dass bei dem einen oder anderen Problem eine Überbewertung stattfindet, die mir gar nicht Recht ist ...  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Sabrina,  Hashimoto samt aller Begleiterscheinungen ist jedem erfahrenen Rheumatologen bestens bekannt. Vielleicht warst Du bisher nur bei den falschen Ärzten!? Da ich z.T. ziemlich exotische Probleme habe (viel seltener als Hashi), informiere ich mich vor der Kontaktaufnahme zu einem Facharzt sehr genau zu dessen Qualifikation und seiner Umgehensweise mit dem Patienten - nicht aber über das, was der Doc gefälligst mit mir anstellen soll.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------

